# Is anyone having problems with the board?



## earl40 (Jan 18, 2012)

2 different computers (one new) two places and the main forum is mixing post topics together.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's the same issue, but I'm unable to click on the last 10 active threads list because other links are in their way, i.e. "Community," etc.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 18, 2012)

Rich is working on an update; there are currently several "issues"; please be patient until it all gets fixed.


----------



## Quatchu (Jan 18, 2012)

I have been trying to adrees this issue all morning, has been going on since yesterday but its been keeping me from posting.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 18, 2012)

I noticed the "New Posts" selection is missing.


----------



## Herald (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, at least Bawb is here. I don't know what I'd do if Bawb was gone.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Jan 18, 2012)

I am posting this only to show the admin's what I see... Maybe it will provide them some insight. 

My machine specs (Windows XP - Firefox 9.0.1). It looks like some banner is overlapping in the background. It is preventing me from clicking links and typing in subjects to new threads. 

View attachment 2614


----------



## Rufus (Jan 18, 2012)

RobertPGH1981 said:


> I am posting this only to show the admin's what I see... Maybe it will provide them some insight.
> 
> My machine specs (Windows XP - Firefox 9.0.1). It looks like some banner is overlapping in the background. It is preventing me from clicking links and typing in subjects to new threads.
> 
> View attachment 2614



Same thing is happening on my computer (Windows Vista - Firefox 9.0.1), I can't open any of the new threads, start a new topic, or open old pages that are located towards the top of the page.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 18, 2012)

To repeat. The admins, moderators and members all have the same difficulties with the board right now. Please be patient as Rich works to resolve this.


NaphtaliPress said:


> Rich is working on an update; there are currently several "issues"; please be patient until it all gets fixed.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jan 18, 2012)

Glad to know I'm neither in need of a new computer or mental evaluation. Though the later may be debated.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 18, 2012)

Whew! Glad to know that I wasn't the only one!


----------



## timmopussycat (Jan 18, 2012)

earl40 said:


> 2 different computers (one new) two places and the main forum is mixing post topics together.



I use Windows 7 and Chrome and am having no problems at all with the board.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Jan 19, 2012)

Windows 7, Firefox, having a VERY tough time using the site.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 20, 2012)

Vista and Chrome and am having the same problems as RobPGH1981.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 20, 2012)

Vista & Chrome, but in my case only the forum links work (I posted this by opening the "Updates & Information" forum; from there, all is fine). The "Latest Posts," etc. links are presently unusable from my machine.

Thanks, Rich, for working on the update!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm unable to duplicate the problem. I spent a lot of time fixing the template as it was a massive upgrade and I rolled back the basic template to normal style. I'm perplexed at how some are having problems as I can view it fine in all Web Browser versions on multiple computers. I wonder if there are any plugins that block code that's gooning up display. For those who have the Firefox, there is a plugin that can analyze script on a site. Maybe you can tell me what your browser is saying is broken if you know how to do that. I'll continue to poke around for solutions but I'm very limited on time. I've been busy dusk to dawn every day this week and even have to get up early tomorrow to drive to Presbytery so I don't know when I'll get to this.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 20, 2012)

It started working fine for me after I switched from "PuritanBoard" to "Bp-Brown" on the scroll at the bottom left.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Jan 20, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> It started working fine for me after I switched from "PuritanBoard" to "Bp-Brown" on the scroll at the bottom left.



Hey Thanks for posting this! It worked for me too on Win 7 running IE 8.0.76
Will try this on Opera (my prefered browser) later.

What ever it is it seems to be tied to the skins? possibly?


----------



## Bethel (Jan 20, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> It started working fine for me after I switched from "PuritanBoard" to "Bp-Brown" on the scroll at the bottom left.



That worked for me too! I thought I had a virus or spyware problem at first, but after running a couple of scans, I realized it was the PB website.

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------

"Simple Black" works in addition to "BP-brown". I find that the Simple Black is easier on my eyes (less straining to focus).


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Jan 20, 2012)

I am not seeing this issue anymore but I didn't change anything. I think the admin's corrected the issue. 

Thank you!

Does anybody know how to bring back the top 5 stats? I hid them to see if that would resolve the issue and I am not sure how to bring it back.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Jan 20, 2012)

Folks, If you are still having issues try to change the PB Skin by going to the "Forum Actions" -> "General Settings" Page and change the skin from default to any other skin. Save then Change back to default. This worked for me.

View attachment 2615View attachment 2616


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 20, 2012)

I think I found the problems within the Style Variables.


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 20, 2012)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I think I found the problems within the Style Variables.



Rich, thank you for all of your hard work.


----------



## JimmyH (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm running linux mint 11 on this computer and the only problem I'm having is not being able to subscribe to threads. It goes to the page but when I click on the 'subscribe to this thread' link nothing happens. Not in the nature of a complaint, just letting any interested parties know about the issue .... in case I'm not the only one.

EDIT; Just tried it again and now it is working fine.


----------



## Brother John (Jan 20, 2012)

I was unable to click on the title bar for a riveting new thread... I will try later. 

Thanks for the hard work that goes into keeping the PB going!


----------



## J. Dean (Jan 20, 2012)

I tried the white out. It didn't work


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 20, 2012)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I think I found the problems within the Style Variables.


Thanks for your efforts, brother! Problem seems solved for me.

If you use FireFox or Chrome, this little add-on is quite handy:

http://chrispederick.com/work/web-developer/

AMR


----------

